# Best HDR software



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 17, 2011)

What is the best HDR software for me?

I like natural looking HDRs and I will make HDRs only when the camera isn't capable for capturing the entire scene. I have Googled it but I really can't decide. Oh, and I hate halos.


----------



## ann (Aug 17, 2011)

Photomatix seems to be the leader at this time, however, there are a lot of programs out there. Each has it's own strengths and failings.

I am getting ready to test Olono as it comes highly recommend by some folks I respect.

You might download a few programs, they all have trial periods, which will give the chance to see what fits your needs.

Halos can be found in all programs if not used properly.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bryandadams (Aug 31, 2011)

I've used HDR Merge in Paintshop Photo Pro and Photo Matix both with successful results. If I don't quite get the result I'm looking for in one I try the other. Don't forget that Photo Matix just does HDR merging. You will need another piece of software to do any further editing on the image.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Aug 31, 2011)

My personal favorite is Dynamic Photo by mediachance.  I prefer it over photomatix


----------



## ann (Aug 31, 2011)

Have been testing Photoengine from Oleno and it is very good.

The reality is , each program will give one a different look, that is why I think it is a good thing to test drive several and see which one "floats your boat".

I tend to use Photomatrix most often but others as well.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 31, 2011)

ann said:


> Have been testing Photoengine from Oleno and it is very good.
> 
> The reality is , each program will give one a different look, that is why I think it is a good thing to test drive several and see which one "floats your boat".
> 
> I tend to use Photomatrix most often but others as well.



I see. I'll check it out.


----------

